# How does one check available space left on drive?



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I know one can use TWP to check disk usage and percentage and all, but wasn't there a TIVO shortcut code of some sort that allows one to see on the TV screen just how much recording space remains available on the TIVO unit? I'm referring here to DSR7000s and HDVR2s all running 6.2 and Zippered/tweaked, if that matters at all.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

A quick search turned this up : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=153732&page=1&pp=30
But it appears to be only for S1 tivos.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, I found something similar but couldn't find anything related to S2 DTIVOs.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TMK, there is no code for a pre 7.x Series 2. The nearest thing would be to use the Suggestions folder to guage free space.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

Or install TWP you can find out available space with the System Module


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

vMAC, I understand the TWP part, which I've explained to my friend. He had asked me if there was a way to tell on his screen. BTW, both units are running 6.2.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

No way to tell on screen as others have already said.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

OK, no big deal. He'll have to be content to tell via TWP.


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

Or create a out2osd command that would run every day at a certain time and tell him his space available? I don't know talking out my *** right now.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

vMAC said:


> Or create a out2osd command that would run every day at a certain time and tell him his space available? I don't know talking out my *** right now.


rbautch had written a script at one time to display the time in the corner of the screen all the time. Maybe modify that to display space left.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Or better yet, tell my lazy ass buddy to check via TWP.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm impressed. I figured this would devolve into an FSI flame-war.


----------

